# Building light shows arround the world.



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

3d projector mapping, The Joule Hotel in downtown Dallas


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

A moment of Vienna in London, 3d mapping projector


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

During the lightfestival in Ghent, Belgium


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

3d mapping projector, Tokyo station vision


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Torre Agbar Barcelona


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Burj al Arab hotel, Dubai


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Marina bay and Helix bridge light show, Singapore


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Taiping Finance Tower, Shanghai


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Saks Fifth Avenue, New York


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Boardwalk Hall, Atlantic City


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Walt Disney World


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Financial Bitexco tower, Saigon


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous videos. :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Brandenburger Gate 3d mapping projection, Berlin


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Fernsehturm tower, Berlin


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Festival of lights in Berlin 2012


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sheikh Zayed Mosque, Abu Dhabi


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sharjah Mosque, United Arab Emirates


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Al Noor Mosque, Sharjah, United Arab Emirates


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sharjah Light Festival 2011, United Arab Emirates


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sharjah Light Festival 2012, United Arab Emirates


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sharjah Light Festival 2013, United Arab Emirates


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Manama WTC light show on the National Day & King Hamad's 10th anniversary, Bahrain.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Aldar Headquarters in Al Raha Beach, United Arab Emirates


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

George R. Brown convention center, Houston


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Gardens By The Bay, Singapore


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Seoul Station, Seoul


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Festival of lights, Ghent, Belgium


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Festival of lights, Lyon


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Festival of Lights, Pittsburgh


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Ostankino tower, Moscow, Russia


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Eiffel light show


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Festival of light in Moscow, Russia


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------

